# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Tham khảo ý kiến về mấy con Step này

## inhainha

Có con này người ta bán cũng rẻ mà mình đắn đo ko tìm được tài liệu của nó. Nó là loại step 5 pha có encoder. Mấy bác cao thủ chỉ giúp mình con này đi kèm với driver nào vậy?

Brand: A3874-9215NED. Nhờ các bác hướng dẫn giúp mình ý nghĩa của ký hiệu luôn với. Cám ơn các bác.

----------


## Gamo

Hix, cần gì hiểu ký hiệu hả bác? Cứ căn cứ vào Ampere, Trở, Inductance mà quất thôi.

Em nghĩ bác chỉ cần kiếm 1 driver 5 pha Vexta bất kỳ là xong, nếu driver đó hỗ trợ cả encoder nữa thì càng tốt. Motor ngon nhưng kiếm ra driver cho nó chắc là mò kim đáy bể á. Bác ở SG thì bán lại cho em đi  :Wink:

----------


## inhainha

> Hix, cần gì hiểu ký hiệu hả bác? Cứ căn cứ vào Ampere, Trở, Inductance mà quất thôi.
> 
> Em nghĩ bác chỉ cần kiếm 1 driver 5 pha Vexta bất kỳ là xong, nếu driver đó hỗ trợ cả encoder nữa thì càng tốt. Motor ngon nhưng kiếm ra driver cho nó chắc là mò kim đáy bể á. Bác ở SG thì bán lại cho em đi


Mình ở Hàn lận bạn. Con có encoder mà lấy driver thường xài thì phí quá. Bác nào rành thì chỉ giùm mình đi. Mình đang me 4 con. Mình sẽ chia lại cho 2 con cho bác nào biết. Cái ký hiệu đuôi hình như ký hiệu giảm tốc. 4 con thực tế như vầy nè.

----------


## Gamo

À, nhớ ra bác rồi. Bác là người tính buôn đồ CNC từ Hàn về VN phải ko?  :Big Grin: 

Anyway, em nghĩ con này của bác ko phải là hộp giảm tốc đâu mà là magnetic brake. Ký hiệu này ko phải là motor bán lẻ của Vexta mà là dòng thiết kế cho OEM. Trong trường hợp này chỉ có nước là kiếm chính xác cái máy mà bà con đã rã ra mà mua lại driver. Phương pháp đơn giản khác là đặt bác Nhật Sơn thiết kế driver cho, trình độ của cha đó hiện nay em nghĩ là driver của chả thì chắc chắn ngon hơn mấy dòng driver đời cũ của Vexta á  :Cool: 

Ngoài ra, nhìn con này thì em đoán tuổi đời nó chắc cũng phải 10 năm hơn, sao bác ko chơi các dòng đời mới ASM hay ARM đi? Bác thích encoder thì mấy em đó có hết, chất lượng thì chắc là ngon hơn mấy con đời cũ này á.

----------


## inhainha

> À, nhớ ra bác rồi. Bác là người tính buôn đồ CNC từ Hàn về VN phải ko? 
> 
> Anyway, em nghĩ con này của bác ko phải là hộp giảm tốc đâu mà là magnetic brake. Ký hiệu này ko phải là motor bán lẻ của Vexta mà là dòng thiết kế cho OEM. Trong trường hợp này chỉ có nước là kiếm chính xác cái máy mà bà con đã rã ra mà mua lại driver. Phương pháp đơn giản khác là đặt bác Nhật Sơn thiết kế driver cho, trình độ của cha đó hiện nay em nghĩ là driver của chả thì chắc chắn ngon hơn mấy dòng driver đời cũ của Vexta á 
> 
> Ngoài ra, nhìn con này thì em đoán tuổi đời nó chắc cũng phải 10 năm hơn, sao bác ko chơi các dòng đời mới ASM hay ARM đi? Bác thích encoder thì mấy em đó có hết, chất lượng thì chắc là ngon hơn mấy con đời cũ này á.


Chắc mấy con này đời cũ thieeth. Thấy nó rẻ hơn ASM. Bác Nhật Sơn thì cool quá rồi. Chừng nào về nước làm ăn chắc phải nhờ cậy bác Nhật Sơn hỗ trợ.

PS: Mình ko định buôn đâu, chỉ là hay đi mấy chỗ bên đây thì gì nhiều thì gửi về giúp cho bạn bè, tiện thể mua giùm hỗ trợ các bác. Mỗi lô về lãi chả bỏ tiền công ngày của mình bên đây. Bên đây thấy Oscillocope rẻ hơn 1/2 so với ở nhà, nhưng nó nặng quá, chuyển về tính cước cũng vậy. Có bác nào dám gồng mình nhập 100 cái không? Hehehe

----------


## Gamo

Giá rẻ là thế nào hả bác? Specs & giá cụ thể? Nó là đồ mới hay đồ cũ? Nếu mà rẻ thiệt thì nhập 100 cái nhằm nhò gì?

----------


## nhatson

> Chắc mấy con này đời cũ thieeth. Thấy nó rẻ hơn ASM. Bác Nhật Sơn thì cool quá rồi. Chừng nào về nước làm ăn chắc phải nhờ cậy bác Nhật Sơn hỗ trợ.
> 
> PS: Mình ko định buôn đâu, chỉ là hay đi mấy chỗ bên đây thì gì nhiều thì gửi về giúp cho bạn bè, tiện thể mua giùm hỗ trợ các bác. Mỗi lô về lãi chả bỏ tiền công ngày của mình bên đây. Bên đây thấy Oscillocope rẻ hơn 1/2 so với ở nhà, nhưng nó nặng quá, chuyển về tính cước cũng vậy. Có bác nào dám gồng mình nhập 100 cái không? Hehehe


cụ phải cho biết loại và thông số chứ ah
còn ko thì cụ nghiên cứu xem có current probe ac/dc và diff probe ko?

b.r

----------


## inhainha

> cụ phải cho biết loại và thông số chứ ah
> còn ko thì cụ nghiên cứu xem có current probe ac/dc và diff probe ko?
> 
> b.r


Thú thiệt mình chả biết gì về oscillocope cả nên chẳng biết thông số gì đâu. Một vài tấm hình và giá tiền cho các bác tham khảo.

Con đầu 20kwon. Con thứ 2 là 200kwon. 2 con cuối mỗi con 120kwon.

1 won khoảng 20 đồng

----------

anhxco, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, giá này đúng là chơi tại chỗ thì hợp lý nhưng ship về 100 con thì risk cao  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

cụ có tia thì thia probe diff, current probe, osc thì em nghĩ tia mấy con digital storge đời mới chút, dùng LCD nó nhỏ và nhẹ hơn 

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra em cũng nghĩ như bác chứ mấy con đời cũ này mỗi lần dùng oải lắm, do đó tới giờ em vẫn trung thành với con Handheld 1 tia 25Mhz.

Theo kinh nghiệm bán lẻ cò con của em thì giá trên mua lẻ thì ổn nhưng ship về VN mà tới 100 con thì nên rẻ gấp 3-4 lần giá thị trường thì mới có lời. Lý do về tới VN, tiền shipping, Hải quan & các thủ tục khác sẽ đội lên gấp đôi (hàng điện tử cũ). Đây cũng là mặt hàng khó bán, tới tay nhà pp thì phải xấp xỉ phân nửa giá thị trường hoặc cùng lắm 2/3 giá thị trường thì nhà phân phôi mới bán => mặt hàng mua tại nguồn giá phải rẻ gấp 3-4 lần giá thị trường thì mới có lời, dễ bán, ko thì chôn vốn luôn.

----------


## inhainha

> cụ có tia thì thia probe diff, current probe, osc thì em nghĩ tia mấy con digital storge đời mới chút, dùng LCD nó nhỏ và nhẹ hơn 
> 
> b.r


Mình thì mù tịt về probe, chẳng biết rẻ đắt ra sao, có cái 10kwon, có cái 30kwon cho sợi dây. hehehe. Nhưng probe thấy cũng không nhiều đâu. Nếu nhiều thì có thể nhờ dịch vụ xách tay hàng không cũng ok. Dân Việt Nam ở Hàn cũng đông mà, nên dịch vụ xách tay cũng chỉ khoảng 10kwon/kg thôi. Bác cho mình thông số mấy con probe, bữa nào mình đi tìm thử xem giá cả như thế nào.





> Thật ra em cũng nghĩ như bác chứ mấy con đời cũ này mỗi lần dùng oải lắm, do đó tới giờ em vẫn trung thành với con Handheld 1 tia 25Mhz.
> 
> Theo kinh nghiệm bán lẻ cò con của em thì giá trên mua lẻ thì ổn nhưng ship về VN mà tới 100 con thì nên rẻ gấp 3-4 lần giá thị trường thì mới có lời. Lý do về tới VN, tiền shipping, Hải quan & các thủ tục khác sẽ đội lên gấp đôi (hàng điện tử cũ). Đây cũng là mặt hàng khó bán, tới tay nhà pp thì phải xấp xỉ phân nửa giá thị trường hoặc cùng lắm 2/3 giá thị trường thì nhà phân phôi mới bán => mặt hàng mua tại nguồn giá phải rẻ gấp 3-4 lần giá thị trường thì mới có lời, dễ bán, ko thì chôn vốn luôn.


Giá đó là bán lẽ, nếu mua số lượng lớn cũng có thể deal giá 70-80% được. Ngán nhất vẫn là qua cửa hải quan thôi, đem về cho bọn nó ăn hết cũng vậy.
PS: mà mấy con handheld đời mới thấy đắt kinh, giá toàn quanh quẩn chục chai.

----------


## nhatson

về việc hqan, em nghĩ bác gởi dịch vụ, nên việc hải quan lấy tiền hay   dịch vụ bịa ra lấy tiền là dấu chấm hỏi to, vì bác ko lviec trực tiếp      với hquan
còn về probe, thường thì nó đi theo dời máy ko dùng lung tung được, bác nghía mấy dòng của yokogawa con này dùng nguồn rời, cơ bản về mod nguồn rồi dùng với osc nào cũng được
mà cũng dòng thấp thôi ah, dòng probe cao nó cũng đi theo máy
http://tmi.yokogawa.com/us/products/...oltage-probes/
http://tmi.yokogawa.com/us/products/...urrent-probes/

máy dòng thấp , ở VN có thể kiếm được,  em e là khó bán
em nghĩ bác hướng đến dòng cao, đi chụp hình sưu tầm giá, ai chịu thì oder bác   gởi về ,

----------


## inhainha

> về việc hqan, em nghĩ bác gởi dịch vụ, nên việc hải quan lấy tiền hay   dịch vụ bịa ra lấy tiền là dấu chấm hỏi to, vì bác ko lviec trực tiếp      với hquan
> còn về probe, thường thì nó đi theo dời máy ko dùng lung tung được, bác nghía mấy dòng của yokogawa con này dùng nguồn rời, cơ bản về mod nguồn rồi dùng với osc nào cũng được
> mà cũng dòng thấp thôi ah, dòng probe cao nó cũng đi theo máy
> http://tmi.yokogawa.com/us/products/...oltage-probes/
> http://tmi.yokogawa.com/us/products/...urrent-probes/
> 
> máy dòng thấp , ở VN có thể kiếm được,  em e là khó bán
> em nghĩ bác hướng đến dòng cao, đi chụp hình sưu tầm giá, ai chịu thì oder bác   gởi về ,


Mấy cái đời cao thì người ta cũng chẳng thải ra đâu, nên cũng không có nhiều và giá cũng chát nữa. Hơn nữa kiểu bán lẽ, hàng độc thì mình không thể làm được vì mình không có nhiều thời gian để đi kiếm. Ngay từ đầu mình đã không nghĩ oscillocope dễ ăn rồi. Vả lại mình cũng chẳng rành về oscillocope nữa. Nếu cần phải đo  tín hiệu thì chỗ mình đã có sẵn ê hề những card DAQ của NI, dSpace, Data Translation  ...rồi.
PS: mới vớt 20 bộ này. Mua xong lại phải nhức đầu suy nghĩ làm cái gì với nó. hehhe, không lẽ mở lớp dạy PLC hay mở cửa hàng bán hay cho thuê plc ta?

----------


## inhainha

MẤy bác cho mình hỏi thêm, bộ PLC của LG này ở thị trường VN giờ bao nhiêu vậy? đang cân nhắc vớt thêm 20 bộ này nữa.
NÓ gồm có khối nguồn+khối cpu + khối ethernet + khối RS232 + khối điều khiển 1 trục + khối AD + khối  input + 2 khối Out

----------


## trucnguyen

Muốn mua 1 bộ OMRON như hình về em yêu khoa học, giá về tới VN - HCM là bao nhiêu vậy bác.
Nếu bộ OMRON có thêm mấy module option thêm thì bác báo giá luôn nhé.

PLC LG ở VN ít dùng lắm bác ah, chủ yếu phục vụ em yêu khoa học.

----------


## inhainha

> Muốn mua 1 bộ OMRON như hình về em yêu khoa học, giá về tới VN - HCM là bao nhiêu vậy bác.
> Nếu bộ OMRON có thêm mấy module option thêm thì bác báo giá luôn nhé.
> 
> PLC LG ở VN ít dùng lắm bác ah, chủ yếu phục vụ em yêu khoa học.


Cục cpu không thì giá 1 triệu 500k, thêm cục mở rộng thì mỗi cục 400k. Còn cái cục cảm biến nhiệt giá 800k. Giá dự kiến vậy. PLC LG ngon lém đó, GM4 dòng khá mới, đầy đủ soft. Cáp lập trình dùng cáp 232 đơn giản. Em yêu khoa học thì LS là tốt nhứt

----------

